# Show Me Your Perlino!



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey guys! 

I am in the process of buying my first Perlino! Im curious about the color, and would like to see the varieties. 

So please, show me your Perlino babies!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

What exactly is a Perlino? I have never heard of one! :lol:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

A perlino is a double dilute of a bay (black with bay agouti and two creams, with one cream it would be a buckskin).


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> A perlino is a double dilute of a bay (black with bay agouti and two creams, with one cream it would be a buckskin).


So is that the same as a Cremello? Interesting, would love to see pictures!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

A cremelo is a red horse with two cream genes. 

A perlino is a bay (bay agouti) with two creams.

A brown cream is a brown (brown agouti) with two creams.

A smokey cream is a black with two creams.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Interesting - thank you, learn something new every day!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Let's see if you can see this (I am going to attach it full size to try), so you can see foal pictures of the difference...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I dont have a horse of that color but ill post pics on some from google XD

































And a donkey XD


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

That donk is too cute---other than his loooonnnngggg back! Never saw one that color tho! And he is the only one who looks like a "perlino" as opposed to the distinction posted earlier, which was really interesting. From that I would guess that the others are not. I think we may have one Cremello, one dunalino, and the pinto pattern? No idea.


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Here's my perlino filly I just got. She's really dirty in this pic though.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Sadly a lot of cremelos and perlinos tend to be wonky in their conformation. Most breeders I wont even look at a cremello because of that. There are good looking ones out there, but most have been bred by color breeders, and they took color over conformation. There is a QH cremello stud in my area that has amazing conformation, but hes the only one I have seen that looks that good lol.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

KigerQueen said:


>


 Can't find who this is, but looks like it could be perlino.


>


He is tested perlino. Ee Aa CRCR


>


His name is Don Divo, and they call him Perlino, however I'm fairly sure hes NOT perlino. I'm pretty sure hes Pearl + Cream on bay.



>


 He IS perlino, HOWEVER he is also Dun. So hes Perlino Dun.



> And a donkey XD


Looks perlino, but isn't lol.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

lol close XD


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> A cremelo is a red horse with two cream genes.
> 
> A perlino is a bay (bay agouti) with two creams.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you're ordering coffee...

~~

Have to say the chart of the foal colours is so helpful! Love the Cremello foal!!!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I love them all! Here is my baby with momma...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> It sounds like you're ordering coffee...


:rofl: And I don't drink coffee. :rofl:


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

From what I've been told, the best way to visually define a Perlino (without DNA testing) is that it will be creme colored, pink skin, blue eyes, but with a "coffee stained" mane, tail, and sometimes legs (red or brown tinted). Where as a cremello has the same base coat, but without the colored points.









Don Divo PM is a pearl carrier. I'm actually betting he's double pearl, as he has brown eyes "Unlike the double cream dilute and the Pearl-cream pseudo dilute the double Pearl dilute typically has dark tan eyes". Yeguada Herrera, the owning farm, has him listed as pearl creme, but as there really isn't a known common color name for that, they just call him perlino, I've not seen the DNA testing on this horse, but color testing on Andalusians is practically the norm these days, so he probably has results somewhere.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

riddlemethis said:


> His name is Don Divo, and they call him Perlino, however I'm fairly sure hes NOT perlino. I'm pretty sure hes Pearl + Cream on bay.


He's definitely not a double cream dilute; his eyes are light brown and not blue or green. My understanding is pearl + cream is almost indistinguishable from double cream without genetic testing and would also have blue or green eyes. I'd guess he's actually double pearl. If not pearl, then maybe a classic champagne, but he looks a little too light for that.










ETA- Pictures weren't loading for me, so I didn't realize Souther Grace had already found a close up of his head, but he's a pretty boy so what's the harm in one more pic? ;-)


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know why some of my pictures won't post! I will try again with another.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

One more.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Pearl + Cream horses look a lot like double dilutes, but IMO they are usually distinguishable if you know what you're looking at.

For example these are all Buckskin + Pearl


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful coloring... but those eyes give me the shivers :lol:


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

That third horses feet are all sorts of wonky looking.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

My perlino Zane, don't have any decent pics, these are the only ones on my computer,


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I've noticed that many of the horses that people have posted have amber colored eyes. My filly has blue.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Arrow that's because they were showing the pearl dilutes and not true cream double dilutes.


----------

